# Earl at The NorCal ADBA Show May 2011



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few photos of Earl at last weekends at the NorCal ADBA Show. Earl had as Lindsay put it "A very consistent weekend" He won Judges Choice in two of the show and placed 2nd in all three of the 12-18 month males shows. My hats off to the NorCal ADBA Club of putting on a great weekend!!!

Earl









Lori show Earl on Sunday









Lori after her very first time showing a dog.









Me showing Earl on Saturday.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics Doug!!!!! I bet Lori was super happy with that big ol trophy  Congrats to both of you he looks great!!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

WHOOO HOO!! SWEET CHEEKS Earl is looking HOT! Love's him and seriously he couldn't have gone to a better family! Lori did well she looks so proud with her Trophy! You guys rawk! Congrats on cleaning up the house and representing for GOPITBULL.COM! LOL


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats!Great pics too.He's looking very handsome


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats on the wins you guys are doing a great job with him. I could not have asked for a better home for my little Spartacus even if you did name him Earl! LMAO
This litter is proving to be great in the show ring and i could not be happier!


----------



## CaADBA (Apr 11, 2010)

ElvisFink, Thanks so much for coming to the show and bringing your dog. Winning Judges choice under Sharon and Robin is a big compliment, be proud of your Earl. I hope to see you again in the near future at upcoming events. These photos are beautiful, Maybe we can get some in The Gazette. Shoot some of those my way and we will put something together for the gazette and our website. Thanks again.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

CONGRATS! AWESOME PHOTOS, DOUG! Earl is so sexy!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very nice pictures , congrats  loving your new signature by the way


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Doug and Leri CONGRATS. Look at that trophy, woo hoo Now that is awesome. Great pics


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Great work out there.He is in awesome condition!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Re-congrats to Mr. Earl! Two trophies and 3 ribbons is a nice way to start your show career. I wish I could go to the NM show with y'alls. With a little bit of luck and a copious amount of begging, my dog will be there with some of her cohorts. So if you see her, take a few pics and make her look pretty for me, 'k?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Earls a great boy and congrats again on all those wins!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Well done, Doug, Lori and Earl!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats Elvis!! Earl looks awesome like always  It seems like you all had a blast 

As I said in American_Pit13's pic thread, I REALLY wanted to go on sunday and was ready to, but had a bad family emergency that happened saturday and had to take care of it on sunday  Was looking forward to meeting you all 

I hope there is another show soon so I can come out. Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Congrats Earl! So glad you had such a great time at the show.

I *really* like this dog and have to smile every time I see him because he always looks so pissed. LOL He seems like the type of dog that if you talked baby talk to him, he'd look at you like you were an idiot.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Graceful even motionless. I have to say along with lisa that earl and his littermates are second to none. Earl is one of my favorite bulldogs i have laid my eyes on, photo or in person


----------

